# Lenovo SR630 no VGA output following server messages when booting from disk



## aptklassen (Dec 4, 2018)

I am using a FreeBSD 10.3 based load with a uefi boot installation. When I boot from the iso DVD I can see the output of the OS boot on the physical monitor and I can enter command etc... Everything works fine including the software installation. When the dvd is ejected and the system boots from disk, I can see the server messages and I can see the message saying it will try booting from the hard disk. But after that message, the screen clears and I get no output on the physical monitor. I don't even see the splash screen with the countdown. 

At first I thought it was hung but I can ssh to the system using the configured IP address. This system has a remote console function and if I use the remote console, originally it just displayed the splash screen. When I added `console="efi"` in loader.conf, I can see all of the output from the OS as the system boots and it seems to function properly. It is just the physical monitor that does not seem to work. 

I don't have any special video card, just whatever came with the server.  
I tried `vidcontrol -i adapter` but it says "obtaining adapter information: Inappropriate ioctl for device"

I tried a few other things I saw on-line but I don't understand how to trouble shoot this.  I tried to figure out what was different when the system boots from the DVD but I didn't see anything; but honestly I don't know what to check for.

There are two VGA connectors on the system and I have tried both. I have also tried different monitors. Since I can see the server boot messages on the monitor, I don't think there is anything physically wrong. 

Here is some output from dmesg: 

```
VT(efifb): resolution 1920x1080
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xd30000....at device 0.0 on pci2
```
Output from pciconf. This is the only vga or display device I see:

```
vgapci0@pci0:2:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x010119a2 chip=0x0522102b rev=0x42 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd.'
    device     = 'MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1)'
    class      = display        
    subclass   = VGA
```
Thanks for whatever ideas you might have. 
Andrew


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 5, 2018)

Have you tried the old console: sc(4)

/boot/loader.conf
kern.vty=sc


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2018)

aptklassen said:


> I am using a FreeBSD 10.3


FreeBSD 10.3 has been End-of-Life since April 2018 and is not supported any more. The whole 10 branch is End-of-Life actually.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## aptklassen (Dec 5, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Have you tried the old console: sc(4)
> 
> /boot/loader.conf
> kern.vty=sc



Thanks for the suggestion. I did try this but with no luck. I also added the hints:

hint.sc.0.at="isa"
hint.sc.0.vesa_mode=0x103

There is no change in behavior. 

Thanks


----------



## aptklassen (Dec 6, 2018)

SirDice said:


> FreeBSD 10.3 has been End-of-Life since April 2018 and is not supported any more. The whole 10 branch is End-of-Life actually.
> 
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
> https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html



I now have 11.2 on the same system with the same issue. 
The behavior related to vga display is the same as described with the 10.3 based load. 

/boot/loader.conf is empty following installation. 

I tried adding this to /boot/loader.conf but there was no vga display AND the remote console stopped displaying after the countdown and initial loading. I had to remove both before the remote console would display again. 
kern.vt="sc"
i915kms_load="YES"

I added the following to /boot/loader.conf, but it did not make any difference. 
console="efi"

Thanks


----------

